# Processing Butter



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello, all! 

We are going to process butter by the pound next Spring. We will be using the wooden butter mold that gives you a "brick" of butter. Then we are wanting to wrap the individual sticks before freezing them. Butcher paper is too thick and freezer paper is "okay." Can we use parchment paper? I want the paper to be thin because we will put the wrapped sticks in a plastic freezer bag. 

For the spreadable butter, we are going to use "Butter Bells." If someone has a butter bell they don't want, please PM me!

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see why not. Have you tried wax paper too? Or Saran Wrap individually and then wrap the whole bunch in freezer/butcher paper?
Megan


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The butter I buy and love from Central Market is wrapped in a relatively heavy freezer paper type stuff. And I've seen some in foil.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

parchment should work if you then put in plastic bags I would think


----------

